# PPC & serveur Linux en 2010 ?



## phelibre (2 Avril 2010)

J'ai switcher en 2005 du monde Mandrake à la pomme sans regret réel ...
Il me reste encore mon Macmini PPC G4 en Tiger qui sert maintenant
de serveur smb, www, afs, ...
Si je voulais installer au jour d'aujourd'hui un Os Linux sur cette machine.
Quelle distribution me conseillerez vous ?
Merci,


----------



## Anabys (2 Avril 2010)

debian


----------



## macintosh_plus (2 Avril 2010)

Je dirais Debian comme Anabys ou essayer Ubuntu si c'est pour l'utiliser comme poste de travail.
J'ai eu une expérience assez malheureuse avec YellowDog il y a quelques année sur un PPC. Du coup je n'ai jamais tester d'installer une distrib linux sur PPC


----------



## melaure (2 Avril 2010)

C'est pas MorphOS qui est à la mode sur Mac Mini PPC en ce moment ?


----------



## phelibre (2 Avril 2010)

Merci,

Mais Ubuntu me semble plus actif que Debian au sujet du Macmin G4 ...


----------



## Anabys (2 Avril 2010)

Ubuntu c'est pour desktop ; Debian, plus stable, pour serveur. Le titre de ton topic parle de serveur.


----------



## phelibre (3 Avril 2010)

Exactement, mais pour un réseau local familiale, je ne suis pas persuadé que le noyau de la debian soit plus solide pour des services cups, smb, www ... que celui de la Ununtu .
Par contre le noyau de la Ubuntu semble mieux prendre en charge le G4 du Macmini !

Je me trompe peut-être ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2010)

Ubuntu est basé sur Debian. Debian c'est pour les geeks pur et dur. ;-)


----------



## Anabys (3 Avril 2010)

Le noyau est exactement le même (noyau linux), et les logiciels aussi. Ce qui change, c'est 1) les versions des logiciels, 2) leur configuration. Debian est considérée plus stable qu'ubuntu, car elle contient des versions plus anciennes des logiciels, qui sont utilisées depuis longtemps et qui ont fait leurs preuves. De même, Debian se limite à une configuration basique, là où ubuntu cherche à simplifier l'expérience utilisateur avec des tweaks par-ci par-là. 

De manière générale, Debian est un des OS les plus utilisés en tant que serveur (principalement les serveurs web LAMP), depuis très longtemps, alors qu'ubuntu est encore jeune sur ce marché, et n'a pas encore fait ses preuves.

Cela dit, étant maintenant précisé que tu veux un serveur exclusivement local, et non ouvert sur Internet, je te conseille Ubuntu qui sera plus simple à configurer que Debian, et tout aussi efficace.


----------



## phelibre (3 Avril 2010)

D'accord avec le précédent post  Je vais récupérer un iso PPC très bientôt, merci à tous 

NB: je ne sais comment on ferme une discution


----------



## clampin (27 Avril 2010)

Euh... il me semble que ubuntu PPC n'existe plus... il faut alors se tourner vers Debian ou bien OpenSuse qui propose encore une version ppc


----------



## mistik (30 Avril 2010)

Et aussi Fedora


----------



## Tiki10 (2 Mai 2010)

Ubuntu PPC n' est plus supportée pas Canonical. Il n' empêche que la communauté PPC continue le travail. Cette dernière n'amenuisant comme peau de chagrin, on peut se demander pour combien de temps. 
Mais pour répondre au topic, j' abonderai aussi vers Debian pour faire un serveur.

( Et je testerai Morphos pour le fun, mais là, je ne suis pas objectif )


Tiki


----------



## openfred (12 Mai 2010)

La version PPC d'Ubuntu est dans la partie "port" de leur site cdimage:
http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/10.04/release/
Il y a la version Desktop (livecd) qui permet de tester graphiquement comment la machine se comporte.
La version alternate, qui permet d'installer (comme avec l'install graphique), et de faire du boot raid (raidtools) par exemple. Je ne sais pas si le mode OEM est dispo pour ppc (Le mode OEM permet d'installer la machine, et lors de la première utilisation, ça demande à l'utilisateur de se créer son compte).
Et tu as aussi l'image serveur.
En fait, le port ppc d'Ubuntu m'a bluffé, je l'ai trouvé par hasard.
A priori, le support 5 ans (server) pour la version LTS est interessante, plus que pour une Debian dont le support disparaitra au bout de 3 ans.

Ceci dit, je partirais plutot pour une Fedora pour faire un serveur, mais c'est une question de gout:
http://fedoraproject.org/fr/get-fedora-ppc
Mais par defaut, ils ne proposent que de télécharger les images dvds alors que l'image netinst est (c mon point de vue) plus intéressante, car l'image est légère, et lors de l'install, tu dl que le nécessaire
http://mirrors.fedoraproject.org/publiclist/Fedora/12/
Ex chez Free (car tous les mirroirs sont pas à jour): ftp://ftp.proxad.net/mirrors/fedora.redhat.com/fedora/linux/releases/12/Fedora/ppc/

Rq: pour installer les Pc à la chaine, la netinst est peu intéressante.

Je regrette qu'il n'y ait plus de livecd de Fedora PPC, il faut reconnaitre le super boulot de Ubuntu !

J'ai testé le Livecd de la version 10.04 sur un macbook 12p 867MHz 640MB ram, et il est pus rapide sur le livecd Ubuntu qu'avec SL sur le disque dur ...
Alors c'est sur que ya pas Flash sur Linux/PPC, mais comme le proc s'étouffe à la moindre video sur SL (avec le plugin Flash MacOSX/PPC dispo) je vais peut etre me laisser tenter


----------



## phelibre (16 Mai 2010)

Bon merci pour tous vos conseils 

Mais au hasard de mes déplacement j'ai trouvé et acheté un OsX server 10.3 complet10 postes pour 9.
Croyez vous que je pourrai installer le serveur 10.3 sur l'OsX 10.4 ?
Croyez vous que je pourrai installer le serveur 10.3 sur un Macmini G4 ?


----------



## openfred (17 Mai 2010)

phelibre a dit:


> Croyez vous que je pourrai installer le serveur 10.3 sur l'OsX 10.4 ?



Comprends pas. Au mieux un double boot pourquoi pas, si c'est faisable entre 2 OSX.
Jamais fait.
Au moment de l'installation, dégage l'ancien MacOX (Utilitaire de disque au début de l'installation).



phelibre a dit:


> Croyez vous que je pourrai installer le serveur 10.3 sur un Macmini G4 ?



A essayer, sur le principe, ça peut fonctionner, sauf que ton hardware est plus récent que ce qui est supporté par de cd d'installation, et/ou du kernel lors du premier redémarrage.
(je me souviens pas de mini avec Panther, juste avec Tiger).

Par contre, je n'ai aucune idée de la fin des maj (fonctionnelle et/ou sécurité) d'Apple sur Panther.
10.3, c'est qd meme super vieux, Tiger ou Leopard serveur eu été plus intéressant, mais bon, pour le prix, tu verras si le produit te convient.

Avant de virer l'OS de ton Mini, download l'image netinst de Fedora:
ftp://ftp.proxad.net/mirrors/fedora...s/12/Fedora/ppc/iso/Fedora-12-ppc-netinst.iso
Et grave la sur un CD. Comme ça si tu foires ta machine, tu pourras faire un essai de Fedora avant d'éventuellement faire un retour arrière et réinstaller ton Mini sous MacOSX  ;-)

Rq: je conseille un netinst pour minimiser la taille du dl, mais pour faire une install correcte, il te faudra une connexion internet filaire.


Fred


----------

